# UCLA Extension School Cinematography



## M Dawg (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi All,

I've decided not to apply to grad school this year so I can improve my resume and skills.  I would like to some day get an MFA in cinematography.

I'm wondering if anyone has taken the UCLA Extension School intro the cinematography class.  If so, how did you like it?  I do have a lot of on-set experience but limited formal education--so I figure this will help my application.  There's also an extremely remote chance I'll have the opportunity to shoot a feature in 35mm next year, so I want some more practice shooting film.

Do you get to shoot film in this class?  I'm fine with digital but I want more experience with film.  Will taking this class help me get in to MFAs when I apply for fall 2012?  Are there any better (affordable, <$1000) alternatives?

Thanks,

-Matt


----------



## M Dawg (Nov 6, 2010)

Anyone attended this program or know someone who has?


----------

